# SNOWBOB11's Lawn Journal 2018



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi all, I wanted to start a journal for the upcoming season so I can share my progress with my lawn this year.

Some background on the lawn. Last year I did a full renovation to my 2500 sq ft front, 500 sq ft side yards. This was the second reno I've done on the lawn. First was several years ago when I reno'd from a weed infested lawn to a nomix lawn. Last year I got tired of having to overseed the nomix every year so I went for it and reno'd again to a bewitched KBG monostand. The reno went pretty well and I was mostly happy with how it turned out.

I have a bunch of things I'd like to get done this year.

1. I'd like to thicken up the thin areas that didn't come in as well last year
2. Get into using more grain fertilizers like alfalfa, soy bean and cracked corn
3. Get the lawn on a proper pre-e schedule
4. Start using PGR and FAS (this one I'm excited about)
5. Fight fungal issues earlier and better
6. Get a new Honda HRX 217 mower to replace my older Briggs and Stratton

These are just a few things. I'm also going to try and level some areas of the lawn. It's not what I'd call bumpy but it does have some uneven areas that I'd like to take care of.

If time permits I would also like do a reno on my small under 1k backyard. I'll probably use the same bewitched seeds as I used for the front yard but will have to consider mixing in some fine fescue as the back yard has some very shady areas.

It's still early here to get into lawn stuff (the overnight low the next few nights is going to be around 8°F) but figured I'd start my journal now anyways.

Will soon get some pics up of how the lawn looks now. Until then here's a pic from last years reno.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To continue the conversation around a 220E, I would recommend a swardman instead. Your lawn size is small and manuvering the swardman will be easier.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Subscribing. Can't wait to see some updates!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> To continue the conversation around a 220E, I would recommend a swardman instead. Your lawn size is small and manuvering the swardman will be easier.


Yes that's true, I've been looking at wares videos and posts about his swardman and it does look like it handles well in his back yard. I'll definitely need to give maneuverability some considerations.

I'll be watching grassdaddys videos about his thoughts too this year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Subscribing. Can't wait to see some updates!


Thanks for subscribing. Should be a fun year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's really time I update this thread now that I've been able to get out and do some yard work. Things are slow but coming along with the last year reno. It has greened up nicely but is just starting to grow. So far I've done some general cleanup of the yard and gardens, as well as some edging around the small hedge gardens. I planted a forsythia last year and it's starting to bud now so I'm thinking with the temps going up I'll be doing my pre e with in the next week. Also going to be ordering in my stock of grain fertilizers for the year soon. Anyways here's a couple pics of how the yard looks at the moment.



















Not looking too bad from the pics but there are a lot of areas that will need to fill in this year. I'm hoping going heavy with the alfalfa, cracked corn and urea will help to fill in the areas that didn't fill in last year. We'll see.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks good @SNOWBOB11 :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> as well as some edging around the small hedge gardens.


Looks like this effort came out great.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @Togo your lawn is starting to look good as well.

Thanks @social port I tried to dig a nice deep edge around the beds so when I re mulch them the squirrels and robins won't be able to throw out as much mulch on the grass as they did last year. It was a constant battle lol.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm getting ready to put my pre e down tomorrow and I was reading the label on the bag. It says for control of annual bluegrass and a bunch of other weeds, to put it down at 4.6 lbs per k. It doesn't however say how long the coverage will last for. Unless I'm not seeing it I can't see the length of time it will stop germination for. I might have some areas I'll need to seed in the late summer so I'm not wanting the coverage to last into fall. If I put it down at the recommended spring rate is that rate designed to fully run out by the late fall or does it last into the fall and I might have problems with germination if I do end up seeding some areas in say mid August? The product I'm using is dimension 0.25g https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/dimension-0-25g-herbicide-25-lbs. If anyone has experience with this any thoughts would be great. Thanks.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's also a bit later in the year than some might have put down there pre e so I'm concerned that the coverage will last too long at the full rate for what I want it to. Thanks.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Basically to put my question better, what I'm asking is if I want about a 3 month pre e barrier, what rate should I use to achieve this with the granular dimension 0.25g?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What does the label says?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It has rates for controlling different weeds but doesn't have an actual amount of time that the barrier lasts. This is probably a difficult question for anyone to answer so I think I'll give the company a call and see what they say.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

12 weeks of control per this label

https://www.amleo.com/images/art/ADMDG50.pdf


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 you may find this relevant
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2346


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @g-man I re read the label and called the company and it does seem like it lasts 12 weeks regardless of if you use the low or high rate, which is not how I thought it worked originally.

Thanks @social port that is a very helpful thread. I think even though the bag seems to indicate that it will run out at the high rate in 12 weeks, I'm going to use you're method and go with a lower rate of around 2.75 lb per k like what you did. I'm using .25% dithiopyr so the fact that I'm using it a bit later than you did it should run out close to the time I might need to seed being you used .27%. I'm gone to go apply it now lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Quick update on the progress. The lawn has made some good progress since the start of the month. Things have been very slow and actual top growth has taken a while to get going but it's finally getting underway. I've cut the lawn just once so far and that was basically a clean up mow with very little grass blades being cut. I think the next mows will start actually taking off grass blades. I know I've heard first year bewitched is slow to get going in the spring but it is a real test of patience with how long it has taken to get going.

A couple days ago I dropped .23lb/k N (1/2lb/k urea) and it looks to have taken well to it. I will probably be doing the same weekly for the next while. Also will probably do an app of SOP along with my next app of urea.

Moved some plugs into some of the more bare areas as well. I was surprised at the depth of the roots the bewitched has already even though it is still a very young lawn.

Anyways here's a few pics.









































I'm just taking these pics with my phone so there not the best but one thing I've noticed is how the colour is getting a lot better and is starting to look good in person.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks good @SNOWBOB11! I found that when I was taking pics with my phone, I try to wipe off the lens with a cloth, as my fingerprints on the lens tends to muddy up the pictures!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @Colonel K0rn. I will try that. I definitely have to take the pics when it's more shaded and try and take better pics overall because the pics I posted are kind of bad. I'll try some different angles with the next update.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Took a couple pics this evening before the sun went down. I've dropped two apps of urea so far this year as well as a app of SOP and some alfalfa kelp meal. The lawn has really got better from the two apps of urea and the colour is getting darker.

I've contemplated doing a couple blanket sprays of tenacity to deal with some poa a that is in several areas but I think for now I'll just continue hand pulling and see how it goes.

There is also some areas where the bewitched is going to seed which is expected at this time of year I guess.

Anyways here's a couple pics after I cut and edged.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Today I sprayed serenade at a mix rate of 4oz per gallon over the lawn. I've been noticing some areas of leaf spot so I wanted to get an app down. I know I should have been spraying earlier than this but it took a while for the serenade to get to me after I ordered it.

A couple weeks ago I mixed up some FAS liquid iron and I think I went a bit too heavy with the ferrous sulfate because the next day there was a bunch of areas where the grass had turned a black colour. I've heard others have this happen as well so I wasn't too concerned. Most of the black coloured areas are gone now so it seems like there was no long lasting problems from this. Next time I mix FAS I'm going to do it at half or lower the mixture I used so I don't run into this again.

So far this year I've applied about 1.75lb N per K between some organic fertilizer and some urea. One thing you can tell is bewitched really does well with nitrogen. It looks better each time I have applied urea as I've been doing weekly.

I'm planning on an app of PGR tomorrow so we will see how that goes. Will be my first time using it. The grass is growing so fast right now with the extra N it will be good to let the grass focus on spreading more than top growth with the PGR.

I mowed today and snapped a couple pics. This is looking from the driveway out.


















I didn't want to post pics after I went too heavy with the FAS but now that it has worn off you can see the grass looks 10 times better than my last updates. It has really thickened up and I've seen some decent rhizome spreading in some areas.

Overall things are going as well as I could hope for with the lawn. Still far from where I want it to be but we are getting there.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like the no mulch look on that tree. The lawn is looking good. Be careful with the rate of pgr since you are having some fungus issue. Go to the low end first.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @g-man. Yes I'll definitely be going with a lower rate of PGR. I'm thinking around .3oz/k. Does that seem ok to you?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That sounds good to start with. What is your hoc? I'm at 0.55 rate on my nomix at 25mm.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

HOC is 2.5" at the moment.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just a quick note. I applied PGR on June 10th after cutting on the 9th. I applied at .30-.35oz/k. I cut yesterday (the 14th) and there was a fair bit less top growth than the week before. I wasn't sure if I would see much affect with such a low dosage but there was for sure a difference. I will probably go a bit higher next app and see what happens.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Your yard looks really good! It reminds me how I maintained my previous bewitched renovation at my last home. My HOC was kept at 2.0" for the majority of the first year. Regarding the rates trinexapac-ethyl, on my last yard the year after a reno I started with .3 oz/M, the next app I went up to .45 oz/M and then went up to .6 oz/M for the 3rd app and kept it there and had good results.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @Pete1313. Always appreciate your thoughts on stuff like that. I think I'm going to do the same .45oz for my next app and see how that goes.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed today and snapped a couple pics.



















It's looking decent but I can't wait to get a reel on it. I'm ready to start cutting low.

I need to do a picture update on the side lawn. It's looking decent too and filling in well despite a fair bit of shade. I'll do that next update.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looking great! What's your current HOC?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Harts said:


> Looking great! What's your current HOC?


Thanks. 2.5".


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I was thinking about you today, and I'm glad you are having success with your essential oils


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I was thinking about you today, and I'm glad you are having success with your essential oils


Oh yes. Who would have known essential oils would have worked so well for the lawn.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Note to myself. It's been 19 days since my last PGR app and I noticed over the last two days the lawn grew faster than it had been. Not sure if I got a bit of rebound but it definitely grew a fair bit just in these last two days. I was going to put down an app at the 3 week mark so I was maybe a couple days short at the rate I put down at (.30oz/k).


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You should look into setting up an account on greenkeeperapp.com and tracking your GDD's. Check out the GDD thread, some interesting data points to be found there. Plus, GKA helps me keep track of my inputs and applications for the year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Good idea @Colonel K0rn. I've seen people post about greenkeeperapp before and did want to look into it at some point. I'm going to look into it today. Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Cut and trimmed today. Also dropped cracked corn, alfalfa pellets and about a 1/2lb per k urea, then watered everything in.

Over the last week or so with the temps not as hot out, the grass has started to look pretty darn good. The front area of the lawn that gets full sun is actually looking great and is the best I've seen it since I reno'd which I'm happy about. The fungal issues I was having earlier on have basically all gone which is good considering I never used a fungicide.

I raised the HOC to 3" the last few cuts and I think the colour has got better as a result.

I snapped a close up pic to try and show how the density and colour are looking.



The pic was taken in the afternoon and I never took a far back shot. I'll try and take one tomorrow, but this is how the hole full sun area is looking. The areas that get more shade aren't looking as thick and green but there still doing good for the most part.

Tomorrow I'll be doing my 3rd PGR app of the season. Will probably stay close to my last app amount of .45oz/k or might raise to .50oz/k. I'll probably mix in some serenade too while I'm at it as I'm coming up for a app of that too.

On another note I ordered some p rye grass seed and it's going to be delivered next week. I'm going to be using it for an overseed on the backyard. It's a small under 1k area I'll be seeding. I put down KBG sod out back several years ago but have since overseeded with a ff/rye/kbg mix over the last few years. I was going to be doing a bewitched reno this year but decided to put it off until next year. It needs to be overseeded so I decided to try straight p rye this year and see how it goes. There is shade in some areas of the back so I'm not sure if when I do reno to bewitched I'm going to be able to keep it as a monostand so I figured I'd try p rye and see how it looks and how it handles the shade if I did have to overseed the bewitched. The cultivar I chose was dominator p rye. It seems like an interesting cultivar and I'm looking forward to seeing how it looks.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking great! Did you get the Brett Young Milo yet?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The sales rep is dropping the brett young milo off to me along with a bag of urea and a bag of soybean/alfalfa meal fertilizer next week Friday. He's also dropped off the p rye seed I'm using for my backyard overseed. He said he was going to be in the area then and asked if I could wait. I didn't need the items right away so I was fine with waiting. I'd rather wait a couple weeks than have to pay shipping.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I love that you get free delivery. I have to drive to their warehouse but it's not too bad. Maybe 30 min. But I can get small amounts of seed.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey do you mind taking a pic of the BYM (Brett Young Milo) prills if you can? Thanks.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> Hey do you mind taking a pic of the BYM (Brett Young Milo) prills if you can? Thanks.


Will do. I actually asked the guy if he could put off coming until next week Tuesday instead of Friday. There are a couple other product I wanted to ask him about so I wanted to be home when he came to drop off. I'll get the picture for you when he drops it off next week.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@llO0DQLE I got the BYM delivered today and snapped a pic of the prill size. It's actually listed as greens grade so the prills are super small.









I think the white granulars are the added SOP.

Also got a bag of urea, a bag of soybean/alfalfa meal and my blue tag certified dominator p rye seeds for my backyard overseed.



I'm all set for fall.

I'm going to try and get a picture of the front lawn tomorrow. Right now it is looking really good and is really thick. I cut today and the mower was actually wanting to stall which was nice to see. The brett young rep actually thought it looked so good he asked if he could take a picture of it which was cool.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looking forward to your review of the BYM fert.

Just opened my last last bag of the HH fert I've been using. I'll finish that off this year and maybe look at switching next year.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks @SNOWBOB11 . It looks just like Milo. I wish it was cheaper. Milo can be had for $6 a bag in the US.


----------



## bmelz (May 23, 2018)

looking very good Snowbob11. How much is Brett Young charging for their Milo?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

bmelz said:


> looking very good Snowbob11. How much is Brett Young charging for their Milo?


It's $34 for a 50lb bag. Definitely expensive but worth a try.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Cut and trimmed this morning. Going to drop the bio fertilizer later this evening as well as some alfalfa pellets.

Finally got some rain yesterday. It's been so dry and hot recently. I actually ended up cutting the wet grass which I don't normally like to do but it was tall so I went ahead with it.

I'm getting ready to start my fall schedule of urea as well as starting to micro manage specific areas of the lawn. There are some bare areas that get lots of shade and haven't spread any. I'm going to be seeding those areas in about a week as I don't think even with heavy feeding they will be able to spread with the shade. It's not a overseed by any stretch just a few areas of spot seeding.

The full sun areas have done a great job of spreading and filling in. I've been more than impressed with BW ability to spread. It's been almost a year from seed down. I'm going to upload all the pics from my reno that I had over at aty to show the full progress.

Anyways here are some pics from my cut this morning. Definitely not the best time to take pictures but it's when I had time so I went for it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I really stink at taking pictures. The colour looks so much better in person than it does in the pictures. These pictures make it look kind of washed out. Oh well.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I really stink at taking pictures. The colour looks so much better in person than it does in the pictures. These pictures make it look kind of washed out. Oh well.


Looks awesome. Not washed out - blue hue ftw!


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking good! Love the density. I hear you on taking pics. Hard to capture the real color if you're just using a cellphone like I am. I feel like I need to learn to use a DSLR.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks nice and thick What Is the hoc


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 looks awesome!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

A trick I picked up from an LCN video - stick your hand in the shot and your camera will correct the balance.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Lawn looks awesome!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I really stink at taking pictures. The colour looks so much better in person than it does in the pictures. These pictures make it look kind of washed out. Oh well.
> ...


Thanks fuse.



llO0DQLE said:


> Looking good! Love the density. I hear you on taking pics. Hard to capture the real color if you're just using a cellphone like I am. I feel like I need to learn to use a DSLR.


Thanks. Yeah I'm just using my iPhone. Colour looks strange especially at that time of day on the phone cam. Not sure why.



JDgreen18 said:


> Looks nice and thick What Is the hoc


I'm currently at right around 2.5". I was at around 3" for the summer but dropped it my last cut. I think I'm going to stay there for the fall.



ericgautier said:


> @SNOWBOB11 looks awesome!


Thanks.



Sinclair said:


> A trick I picked up from an LCN video - stick your hand in the shot and your camera will correct the balance.


Interesting idea. I'm going to steal that one.



Harts said:


> Lawn looks awesome!


Thanks. I'll let you know what I think of the brett young biosolid fertilizer. Just put it down this evening.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> The colour looks so much better in person than it does in the pictures. These pictures make it look kind of washed out. Oh well.


It is looking great to me :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > The colour looks so much better in person than it does in the pictures. These pictures make it look kind of washed out. Oh well.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks like you're not far from me. Is it necessary to do a total kill? Would it be a waste of time to aerate and overseed? I just picked up my Bewitched today from Brett Young. Likely deal with the same guy. Your lawn looks great!!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

coachpaul77 said:


> Looks like you're not far from me. Is it necessary to do a total kill? Would it be a waste of time to aerate and overseed? I just picked up my Bewitched today from Brett Young. Likely deal with the same guy. Your lawn looks great!!


Thanks and welcome to TLF. Yeah I'm not too far from you it seems. Did you have to buy the full 50lb bag of bewitched? I see you have a KBG lawn already so I guess you could do a overseed but I wouldn't recommend it. Overseeding KBG can be difficult with it's slow germination time and even worse so being your using bewitched which is a very slow to establish cultivar. If you have the supplies and are trying to get the best lawn you can then a full reno is without question the best way to go and honestly not much more work to do than a overseed. If you are going to go ahead and reno you should get started as soon as you can as we are now at the start of the prime window for growing grass seeds for our location.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> coachpaul77 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you're not far from me. Is it necessary to do a total kill? Would it be a waste of time to aerate and overseed? I just picked up my Bewitched today from Brett Young. Likely deal with the same guy. Your lawn looks great!!
> ...


Thanks. I actually just have a crappy builders sod lawn right now. I've somewhat rescued the front this season with some tlc, but the back is a gong show. Maybe I'll pickup some Round Up from lawnproducts.ca.

Yes -had to buy 50lbs. It's a huge amount! We should organize group buys from BY.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@coachpaul77 why don't you start a thread in the Cool Season forum and post some pics and we help guide you.


----------



## coachpaul77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Harts said:


> @coachpaul77 why don't you start a thread in the Cool Season forum and post some pics and we help guide you.


Good idea. Sorry - didn't mean to highjack!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

No worries! :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm having a annoying problem area that has developed in one area that I'm having a hard time figuring out why or what it is. There is a circle that has developed and the grass has slowly started to kind or wilt and die. Here's a picture to show what I'm talking about.



It's almost in a ring shape. I've been applying urea every 7-10 days from mid august and the only thing I can think of is it's been growing ridiculously fast and ill admit there have been a couple times I've waited too long between mowing and its grown a bit tall. Not sure if it helped to develop a bit of a fungas. Have to say it's a bit disappointing as the lawn is looking well otherwise and I am pretty sure this area is dead. I've raked the area of the dead material and I'm going to apply serenade and increase my mowing frequency for sure as well as keep up on the urea and see if I can get it to grow back and fill in.

Also have some powdery mildew developing in the shady area by the trees on the front and side lawns. I'm in a bit of a funk with the lawn with these two fungal problems that have developed. Hopefully with some cooler temperatures forecasted I'll be able to get the lawn to recover over the next while.

On a positive note I seeded some leftover bare areas and the seeds have germinated and are growing well and filling in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On the bottom left it looks like the leaves have some white to them. Could you get closer images. From a distance it could be fairy ring.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> On the bottom left it looks like the leaves have some white to them. Could you get closer images. From a distance it could be fairy ring.


I was scared as flip someone would say it could be fairy ring. That was the first thing I thought too when it started to develop. Yes your right there is a bit of whitening on the blades. I'll try and get a closer picture tomorrow. I never had fairy ring in my old lawn so I'm hoping it's something else as I've read it can be difficult to deal with...


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

My guess is fairy ring. I think I read that aerating it helps. Can't remember off the top of my head what else is needed to be done to fix fairy ring but I remember HLG on ATY was battling it and documented what he did. Maybe check out some of his threads.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like the area of fungas is starting to look a bit better. You can see some of the grass start to turn green again. It developed so fast and kind of out of nowhere hopefully it can fill in before the end of the growing season.

No pics today but I did some edging around the hedge gardens and that turned out well. The bluegrass had spread laterally into the gardens so they were in need of a edging.

I've had my eye on a JD 220e for a while that I might be taking a look at in the near future. It's just over $750 USD but it's been listed for a while so maybe I can talk him down a bit. He actually has 2 of them for that price and said they cut some high end golf courses. Plus it's close enough that I can drive to pick it up so don't have to pay for shipping. I'll try and see if I can get to look at it before the seasons done. https://www.agdealer.com/detail/886761/used-2010-john-deere-220e-mower-golf-green


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a great price. It has 11 blade reel, but that's ok. With winter approaching you have the advantage in the negotiation. They will sit until spring and he might want to get rid of them.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's what I'm hoping. He has had them listed for a while so I'm sure he is ready for them to sell. I think I could probably get a toro for cheaper but if I'm going to put out the money I might as well get the mower that I wanted in the first place. I'm going to try and get out that way soon to take a look at it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pic from today. Loving the fall nitrogen. Temps should turn much more fall like in the next few days.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Bahaha "temps are turn to fall in the next few days". I hate you. We just got snowed again today. It's been winter since last week for us. I need to move to Van or Southern ON. Lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> Bahaha "temps are turn to fall in the next few days". I hate you. We just got snowed again today. It's been winter since last week for us. I need to move to Van or Southern ON. Lol


Lol That stinks. Snow in september? How do you put up with it? No wonder you have to start your reno in spring. It's close to 30C here today. How's your bewitched taking the cold snow?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@llO0DQLE

Check out today's max temp:


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> llO0DQLE said:
> 
> 
> > Bahaha "temps are turn to fall in the next few days". I hate you. We just got snowed again today. It's been winter since last week for us. I need to move to Van or Southern ON. Lol
> ...


It sucks big time. Idk, rum? Lol Yeah if I seeded Aug. 15 it would've been a failure. Tried that once, got the t-shirt. It's 0 C right now. Bewitched is doing fine. Your lawn is looking great btw. Can't wait to see it reel low.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> @llO0DQLE
> 
> Check out today's max temp:


Yeah yeah rub it in. How much tax do you pay again? Lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > @llO0DQLE
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Mowed and bagged today. Mainly for the leaves. Didn't really get many clippings of grass as top growth is basically done so I dropped my winterizer app of 1lb N per k. I know it's seeming to be unnecessary to do a winterizer feeding with the newer research but old hadits are hard to break lol. I've been doing a winterizer feeding since the days when I used to read the scotts lawn forum. Figured I'd do it this season and maybe skip next season and see which I like better.

I was going to take a end of season pic but it got dark so early now that I wasn't able to. Hopefully I can get one next time it's sunny but looks like rain for the next few days. At least it will water in the fertilizer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^do a small backyard section first, so you could use it to compare it in the spring.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah, that's true. I was going to skip the fert on the side yard beside the driveway but for some reason I just couldn't lol. Next year I'll do more testing on things like this.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Well, my winterizer last year didn't work as I got covered in snow a day after applying. I waited too long because I wanted to ensure absolutely zero top growth. It wasn't as vigorous in the spring compared to previous years. I'm sold on the winterizer app.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

New lawn journal for 2019 can be found here.


----------

